# Nvidia 280 NVS dongle.



## roddierod (Jun 23, 2010)

My main workstation power supply blew up this week and my fall back workstation is a HP xw8000 that has a Nvidia Quadro 280 NVS gaphics AGP 8x card. Of course this card takes a special dongle to connect to a monitor and that piece is missing. I'm wondering if anyone has this and would like to sale or trade it.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd be happy to, but I don't.  dealextreme.com has all kinds of crazy stuff, though, & I've used them & they haven't robbed me yet.  It takes about 9-10 days, though, cos it has to come from .hk.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 23, 2010)

Whoa! The actually have it for $9 compared to $30+ on ebay! Thanks!


----------

